# OK Ruddedog.... Here is your challange..



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I need a good Pizza sauce..
Not an over bearing meat type sauce. But a good pizza sauce like you find in New York.. Anyone make homemade pizza sauce?? Not heavy but good for pizza. 
Anyone know what I am talking about. 
I like round hand tossed and deep dish. Make them from home all the time. Dough from scratch. Sauce from a can because I make a mean meat sauce but have not gotten the pizza sauce right.


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

*Pizza Sauce*

Do you know how to make a Marinara Sauce?Just thicken it up a little more with some tomato paste.Basil,oregano.Thats it!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*like it thanks.....*

Will give that a Try...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Challange.......*

Accepted and answered. Hope you like them.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*He came, He saw, He ruled...*

Ruddedog you found what I was looking for. I will have a update on all of them soon. Thanks for all the info. When is P&S going to have a east coast cook off? My vote is for RUDDEDOG!


----------



## bigfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I've worked at a italian restaurant for about 3 years and i swear they make the best ny style pizza in richmond. the key is to keep it simple, the sauce is just canned roma tomatos blended untill almost pureed with a handful of italian spices(basil, oregano, ect.) thrown in. the dough is simple too, just flour, water, oil, yeast, salt and sugar, make sure you let it prroof by sitting at room temp for a couple of hours. i think the real secret is the cheese. we mix half whole milk mozz. and half part skim mozz. shredded fresh.. just something about the mixture of cheeses makes it delicious. and whatever high quality toppings you like and have around for something a little different, try ricotta cheese instead of sauce, some garlic, broccoli and the mozz. cheese mixture, we call it white broccoli pizza and its better than it soundsd
if youre ever in richmond va, stop by piccola italy or mary angelas and you'll see what im talking about


----------

